# 2001 15ft Mitzi Rebirth



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Photo link doesn't work because you have your settings set as private.


----------



## Savannah Reds (Apr 18, 2012)

http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/brendanox4/Mitzi%20skiff%20Refit/story

Try that one


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks GOOD brother!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

And you already SLIMED it! Congrats, nice job.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool boat I love Mitzi's


----------



## Savannah Reds (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! Still have to make some under gunner rod holders out of teak. Then she will be pretty much done 

-brendan


----------



## roel02 (Sep 24, 2013)

That is one Fine Mitzi!  Other than mine of course...  Lol.  Nice work, turned out awesome.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job I really like the layout and the teak look!


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

That's one fine looking Mitzi.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice. Good work, man.


----------



## Savannah Reds (Apr 18, 2012)

A few more updates on the Mitzi Skiff. Teak Under gunnel rod holders, teak console door, and Faux Teak Seadek poling platform cut by Chase at Castaway Customs.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice. Love the teak.

I'm on the lookout for a project skiff and want to do the teak rod holders.

Did you seal the screw holes with silicone or something?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice work, now go catch some fish[ch128521]


----------



## Savannah Reds (Apr 18, 2012)

Finn,

I did seal the holes with silicone. they are stuck really good.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2013)

looks awesome man


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

that is [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] one of the coolest Mitzis I have seen


----------



## mplante007 (Oct 13, 2014)

Excellent job! Did you paint the outside of the hull also? I have an 04 Mitzi 15 and I'm considering painting the hull. Mine has some hideous bottom paint and a few spots on the transom where I sanded it off the gelcoat is really thin. I might sand all the bottom paint off and repaint the hull.


----------

